# SFTP into Android TV (permission denied)



## finsfree (May 7, 2017)

Hi,

I have a Nvidia Shield TV (Gen I). It is rooted and I have a SSH Server app installed. The SSH Server app has been added to the Super User app and has been granted root permissions.

I'm trying to SFTP into it but keep getting a message, "permission denied". I am getting prompted to accept the RSA key but then I'm denied access after that.

I'm not a big Lunix guy so I need some help. It seems like it doesn't like the default user provided to me by the SSH Server app (username: ssh password: ssh).

IP: 10.10.10.102:2222


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 7, 2017)

Are you accepting the RSA key?

If it fails after that I would assume it's an authentication issue (either there is an issue with a default user or anonymous access is not allowed)


----------



## finsfree (May 7, 2017)

Yes, of course I am accepting the RSA key!

I have tried both and haven't had any luck.

I did read about this app called SSHelper that I am currently trying out now.

Stay tuned.....


----------



## finsfree (May 7, 2017)

Nope, it didn't work

I'm open for suggestions?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 8, 2017)

What method are you using to connect to the SFTP server? Are you trying to use a web browser or an FTP client like FileZilla?


----------



## finsfree (May 10, 2017)

voyagerfan99 said:


> What method are you using to connect to the SFTP server? Are you trying to use a web browser or an FTP client like FileZilla?



I am using FileZilla.

I tried typing "who am i" in Terminal to find out the root user but was denied as well.

It's just an Android machine...how hard can this be?

How do I find out the root user? If it is "root" where does it show that?


----------



## beers (May 10, 2017)

Can you pull crap in to the TV box via scp when you are ssh'd into it?

It might be worth distinguishing write permission issues from protocol permission issues.


----------



## Cromewell (May 10, 2017)

finsfree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Nvidia Shield TV (Gen I). It is rooted and I have a SSH Server app installed. The SSH Server app has been added to the Super User app and has been granted root permissions.
> 
> ...


I assume you can ssh in with those credentials? Using something like putty. I know pretty much nothing about the nvidia shield, if it logs anything try tailing /var/log/syslog and then trying to sftp in, it might give you more details on exactly what authentication is failing.

You likely used a guide to install the sftp server, can you link it so I can see what you did?


finsfree said:


> I am using FileZilla.
> 
> I tried typing "who am i" in Terminal to find out the root user but was denied as well.
> 
> ...


Technically the command is whoami, if you used spaces it won't work.


----------



## finsfree (May 30, 2017)

I got it to work!


----------



## Cromewell (May 30, 2017)

ヘ( ^o^)ノ＼(^_^ )

Care to enlighten everyone what was wrong?


----------



## finsfree (May 30, 2017)

My Nvidia Shield is rooted but I was having a hard time trying to find out the root username. After downloading and installing android terminal emulator, I typed "whoami" to find the root user (root) with NO password. For SSH to work you need a username and password. The SSH app that I used was SSHelper. I changed the default password and WALLA.

Linux is still new to me so I was scratching my head a lot. I don't think I did anything special I just needed to know a little more how Linux work.


----------

